# Madison Pickers



## catman101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey all,

Been a lurker on this forum and 2 others for a bit, and finally wanted to come out of the woods and introduce myself. Been picking for about 5 years, have some good spots, willing to actually... possibly take someone out this year. I have the opportunity to hunt more, and looking for a couple people that may be interested. Even if you new to the morel hunting life, want to learn, etc. I would be willing to help.

Ryan


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

I also pick from Beloit up to around ft. Atkinson and am always looking for someone equally skilled to join...I'm from St. Louis though


----------



## catman101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Well the season is fast approaching. I am predicting a week to 2 weeks earlier than last year. I was in full swing around April 24th through about May 10th. I am gonna say a week or so earlier with the record warmth we have had, along with the moisture already. 

I scouted 3 spots 2 weeks ago. Id'd more trees as possible spots this year. So much easier to hike and get a lay of the land when there is no snow to tromp through and less vegetation to plow through.

Good luck anyone. If you need a hunting partner or looking to hunt if your a first timer, let me know. I may just take you up on either offer.

Ryan


----------



## rosey2014 (Apr 7, 2016)

My friend and I are headed out this weekend to my favorite "spots" We split it evenly. Just started hunting with a friend last year. I love being out in the woods and the thrill of the find! She's shorter so I have her follow me and she always finds them! I used to go with my grandpa, so don't have anyone to give us tips in the woods. If you think there's enough to share, we'd be happy to forage the forests with people!


----------



## danse (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey Ryan. I'm eager to learn the ways of good mushroom hunter. I only started hunting last year. I'm just west of Madison. I also know of at least one good spot we could check out.

~Dan


----------



## lil_one (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello Ryan, How are you? I have not gone hunting in Wisconsin yet but I am eager to, I live just north of Madison. I used to go when I was a little kid in Pennsylvania, my aunt &amp; uncle lived on an apple orchard so it was pretty easy pickens. If your offer is still available I would love to accompany you on your hunts. Cheers, Peace, &amp; Love to you -Erin


----------



## black_badger (May 10, 2015)

Hello all, 
I'm new to the area and to morel/mushroom hunting. I'd be very interested in meeting some new folks and learning a thing or two. I don't have any secrets to share yet, but I'm sure we'd find plenty to talk about, etc. Sounds like we might be able to get a little group together or something. I went out for a poke around yesterday but didn't see anything, but I was probably looking for more mature mushrooms than actually exist yet. 

Cheers -
B_B


----------



## wiflower (Apr 25, 2016)

Any luck yet? I'm southeast and still have not found any.. This is my 2nd year but my husband is an old "pro" ... We have about 100 acres and are going to get a good haul this early spring! Keep me posted on where you are at so I can have a heads up in my area. We've been out everyday for the last few weeks scouting ... Good luck and happy hunting Wisconsin !


----------



## loraxthe (May 17, 2016)

Hey, I'm out west of Madison a bit (Iowa co.) and I'm trying to learn the tricks of morel hunting. So far no luck, but I'd love to shadow someone sometime. I promise I'm not scoping for your secret spots, just need a point in the right direction. I'd be happy with a handful of morels, not looking for lbs...I think the hunt sounds more fun than anything, though it'd be nice to actually find something now and again...tips? Advice? Anybody willing to take me along on a hunt?!


----------



## thornbushessuck (May 14, 2016)

Morel mushroom hunting is all about putting time in the woods up front to find holes. It can get frustrating when first starting. Make sure you know the difference between a real morel and a false morel. Make sure you google this and get image examples. 

Look for Elm trees - especially dying ones. 

Youtube has good videos. 

Also, its getting near the end of the season out there. Northern Wisconsin is still probably going strong.


----------



## loraxthe (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for responding Thornbushessuck! I've done a lot of research online, and I gotta admit the resources online make it seem deceptively easy to find morels! Perhaps it is just that the season out by me is done, or others already found em all. It I don't have the eye for it. I e been out every day this week, usually for about 3-4 hours at a time. Admittedly I do get a bit distracted just enjoying the woods, but I admit I'm a bit flustered with 15+ hours of hunting so far and not even one small morel to show for it, haha. At least I found some ramps, that helped a bit! I'm really just hoping I can shadow someone sometime, maybe I'm just not looking the right way.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Loraxthe, it starts with nothing, then something then more then, more and more, then you think you figured it out, then bam, mother nature throws you a loop. Its all good, You can look the right way, but if the conditions are not right, not your fault. Get ready to hit the road. Its exciting, its fun, god I love this. If you look at all the posts, they are out there some-ware, keep the faith.


----------



## shroomnoob84 (Mar 11, 2017)

I know the 2017 season is still several weeks away but I wanted to get a jump on figuring out a game plan for this year. Last year was my first time out hunting, I had limited success looking on a friends land just outside of town but I would love to learn more about Morel hunting. Looking for someone to help me learn more about the where and when's or let me tag along with you. I would be willing to work something out such as some gas money, I could do landscaping or trade some black raspberry jam/ berries when that season hits.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/ZxxKkGz.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/Q2BSoLZ.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/8eFHXse.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" shroomnoob84 " now is a great time to be out scouting for new tree's, our goal is to find 10 new trees/location's every spring to add to spots we already know. look for dead or damaged American elms. A good trick/hint is to bust off a piece of the bark, break it in half across the grain, if it reminds you of a KitKat bar it's elm.
Good luck scouting.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/5msThod.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Which is Which...... Ash &amp; Elm bark pic's


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/hDfk0ax.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/uBqsVCb.jpg[/img]


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

They look like a witches broom elm trees. Ash branches curl more! Just my opinion. Bucky says syrup is not on schedule and morels will probably be as Wiley as they shall be. Can't wait though. It's getting... my reasoning is drag some elm branches then drag some ash! You'll know the difference nice to hear from everybody!! Buckthornman.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/vz3arX1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Wtf not really liking this new format. Oldelm I,ll call ya soon switched numbers. Looks like gonna be earliest on record for me if this pattern keeps up. Last year was 23rd april.need a sprinkle or 2. Found first dandelion yesterday. Wowsers.. anywho time to start them permathin shots soon. I,ll be in touch..bucky.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Buckthornman, "OldElm Here" Guess they decided to put in my old GRAVITAR name!! Oh well there goes my cover. This won't be to bad of a change, remember a few years ago "Jack" changed the format and everyone bitched about it then too. I got your TXT message & new phone #, so good to go. I agree this could start early, how ever the night time temps gotta come up a bit more. We went down the Mississippi as far as Lacrosse last week still early. Made the mistake of taking "Young Elm" into Dave's guitar shop, damned if a fender custom shop Stratocaster guitar didn't follow us home. Jeez.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oouchhh! Good thing that's a damn good guitar! Hope he's passionate about it. It being music ! yep blacks aren't as picky with them night temps. Gonna be ..... yep that day yes I be alright with the change....well talk to ya soon. Strooper, godski, morelrat what's changing in your woods. Feel early yet might be right on time...buckthornman.


----------



## Deadhead1971 (Apr 2, 2017)

catman101 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been a lurker on this forum and 2 others for a bit, and finally wanted to come out of the woods and introduce myself. Been picking for about 5 years, have some good spots, willing to actually... possibly take someone out this year. I have the opportunity to hunt more, and looking for a couple people that may be interested. Even if you new to the morel hunting life, want to learn, etc. I would be willing to help.
> 
> Ryan


----------



## Deadhead1971 (Apr 2, 2017)

Where about you coming from


----------



## danse (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm in west Dane Co., if anyone wants to go shrooming together. I know a few places


----------



## Raptor455 (Apr 2, 2017)

danse said:


> I'm in west Dane Co., if anyone wants to go shrooming together. I know a few places


I'd be game, just let me know when you're thinking if you don't mind a WI newbie tagging along, lol.


----------



## MorelMedic (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey everyone. Been hunting for about 5 years. Followed this forum last year. I hunt mostly rock county but would be interested in doing some traveling this year to hunt and make new friends. Also if there's any one in rock who is new we could get together as well


----------



## catman101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Checked a couple places today. Looks prime but nothing popping where it has pkpped in the past. I would be open to tagging along or hunting together on my spots if anyone is open. Though schedule wise I am very busy.


----------



## wildcrafter (Apr 20, 2017)

lil_one said:


> Hello Ryan, How are you? I have not gone hunting in Wisconsin yet but I am eager to, I live just north of Madison. I used to go when I was a little kid in Pennsylvania, my aunt &amp; uncle lived on an apple orchard so it was pretty easy pickens. If your offer is still available I would love to accompany you on your hunts. Cheers, Peace, &amp; Love to you -Erin


----------



## Raptor455 (Apr 2, 2017)

MorelMedic said:


> Hey everyone. Been hunting for about 5 years. Followed this forum last year. I hunt mostly rock county but would be interested in doing some traveling this year to hunt and make new friends. Also if there's any one in rock who is new we could get together as well


I haven't had any luck in Madison, was thinking of heading down to Rock County some time this week... still clueless where I'll be going though, lol... but if you ever want company on a hunt, let me know 

Should have stayed in Michigan, I'd probably have more than enough at this point to get me through to next season. 2 years ago I had just over a pound (dried) by The first week of May, and just ran out, now running around like a newbie with his head cut off trying to get back in the game in an area I still have no clue about.


----------



## lucky duck (Apr 20, 2017)

catman101 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been a lurker on this forum and 2 others for a bit, and finally wanted to come out of the woods and introduce myself. Been picking for about 5 years, have some good spots, willing to actually... possibly take someone out this year. I have the opportunity to hunt more, and looking for a couple people that may be interested. Even if you new to the morel hunting life, want to learn, etc. I would be willing to help.
> 
> Ryan


----------



## lucky duck (Apr 20, 2017)

Found two mature morels while mowing lawn in Madison yesterday. Surprised that they were that large(April 25th). With the incoming rain this year has the potential for a good crop. Good luck!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome luckyduck


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

catman101 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been a lurker on this forum and 2 others for a bit, and finally wanted to come out of the woods and introduce myself. Been picking for about 5 years, have some good spots, willing to actually... possibly take someone out this year. I have the opportunity to hunt more, and looking for a couple people that may be interested. Even if you new to the morel hunting life, want to learn, etc. I would be willing to help.
> 
> Ryan


I live in dodge county not to far away i have been hunting for about 5 or so years i would be game to go out with you. I would have no problem taking you out in my area also


----------



## lucky duck (Apr 20, 2017)

muskykilps said:


> I live in dodge county not to far away i have been hunting for about 5 or so years i would be game to go out with you. I would have no problem taking you out in my area also


Thanks, I appreciate the offer. I'm in Jefferson county and have spent my share of time in Horicon Marsh. I've hunted in Northern Illinois for quite a few years. Give me a shout if you get really hard up for an old guy to go with you.


----------



## lucky duck (Apr 20, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Welcome luckyduck


Thanks! Always enjoy talking outdoors with someone who really enjoys it. I'll keep you posted on any good fortune I might have. Best luck to you!


----------



## danse (Apr 7, 2016)

Raptor455 said:


> I'd be game, just let me know when you're thinking if you don't mind a WI newbie tagging along, lol.


Hi there. Sorry for the slow response. I' still game. What days are you free? My schedule is flexible. Heh, no worries, I'm a new too. I've only hunted 4 or 5 times.

Some pics from last year:


----------



## danse (Apr 7, 2016)

Also, the offer is for anyone who wants to join forces. Again, I'm in west Dane County

~Happy foraging!


----------



## Walksalot4morels (May 4, 2017)

danse said:


> Hey Ryan. I'm eager to learn the ways of good mushroom hunter. I only started hunting last year. I'm just west of Madison. I also know of at least one good spot we could check out.
> 
> ~Dan


Hey dan im west of madison too i have been walking everyday for the last 2 weeks just found my first 6 today in this area just wondering if you have had much luck or r we still early


----------

